# Feeding B Dubia Roaches? dog/cat food> good?what to feed B dubias



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 4, 2011)

I also feed them a little bit of fruit.
dog/ cat food is a safe feeder right???

ive had my colony for about a little over a month now


----------



## Vfox (Nov 4, 2011)

I feed mine dogfood and fruit. I've had them on the same diet for 5 years without any issues. Oranges and bananas are favorites of my colony and give good hydration (especially the oranges).


----------



## Toirtis (Nov 4, 2011)

They love crushed cheerios, carrots, apple, romaine lettuce, dried whole grain breads, etc. I fed some combination of those every couple of days, plus a couple of handfuls of ground-up dog kibble about once a week, and at 85ºF, my colony was growing far more quickly than I could feed it off.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Stopdroproll (Nov 5, 2011)

They eat fish flakes like it's crack.


----------



## 0siris (Nov 6, 2011)

mine make do on a meddley of purina cat food mixed with regular unflavored oatmeal as a staple. They get a variety of supplemental foods such as leftover carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, celery, apples, bananas, kiwis, grapes, and oranges once or twice a week.

I guess you could say I spoil them, but it's really the T's I'm looking after

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toirtis (Nov 8, 2011)

Stopdroproll said:


> They eat fish flakes like it's crack.


They certainly do....a bit spendy as a regular diet item, but a great way to supplement protein.

Some sugars seem important (likely for chitin production as well as reproduction), so fruit once or twice a week. I like apples, as they tend not bring in fruit flies....carrots also have some sugars in them, so those are a great choice, too.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Nov 8, 2011)

the above items are all good suggestions--what not to feed roaches: dairy products


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 8, 2011)

loxoscelesfear said:


> the above items are all good suggestions--what not to feed roaches: dairy products


Any reason other than the obvious rot/stink/filth that would occur if the roaches don't eat everything?  Does it make them gassy, lol?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Nov 9, 2011)

cheese for example, clogs em up  and they die.


----------

